# Hawk Attack



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Pigeon Friends, Need some advice. I had my fourth hawk attack yesterday. He attacked one of my younger racers just gaining the courage to fly. Well luckily my friendly black crows, catbirds and blue jays tipped me off during the attack. I ran outside and and saw my pigeon getting dragged across my back yard. I immediately ran toward the two and the hawk flew off. 
My pigeon suffered a puncture to the chest both wings were bleeding and some blood from the mouth. I rinsed him off to clean the wounds wrapped him to dry and now have him in a cage. He seems like hes in shock not moving and kind of lying in really odd positions.(on his back,side very awkward) He has water and food but doesn't seem interested.
Is there anything else I can do? Thanks for any advise, Chris.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

keep him warm, heating pad on low, a sock with uncooked rice in it warmed in the micro. or a hot water bottle or a soda bottle with hot water. cover the cage and keep it quiet and take him to the vet to clean the wounds and give anitbios...I just went through this same thing and he made it , but the punture may have hit something if had blood in the mouth sounds a little worse than my guy...he won't be eating or drinking till he feels better...I hope he makes it


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I had a young bird coming into the loft as soon as it hit the trap a coopers came out of no where and chased it. The hawk must have been an inch behind it and I could see them fly through the woods to the street where I saw him make contact and they both spun to the ground. I ran over there and all I saw were white feathers.

Turns out the pigeon escaped but came back with a nasty rip. I cleaned it up and it healed fine.

Keep him clean and you may want to put him back in the loft and see if the other pigeons help him bounce out of the shock. Sometimes when they see their familiar surroundings they will start coming back to normal and moving around again. Of course only do this if he is capable of walking and self feeding.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Maacoman said:


> Hi Pigeon Friends, Need some advice. I had my fourth hawk attack yesterday. He attacked one of my younger racers just gaining the courage to fly. Well luckily my friendly black crows, catbirds and blue jays tipped me off during the attack. I ran outside and and saw my pigeon getting dragged across my back yard. I immediately ran toward the two and the hawk flew off.
> My pigeon suffered a puncture to the chest both wings were bleeding and some blood from the mouth. I rinsed him off to clean the wounds wrapped him to dry and now have him in a cage. He seems like hes in shock not moving and kind of lying in really odd positions.(on his back,side very awkward) He has water and food but doesn't seem interested.
> Is there anything else I can do? Thanks for any advise, Chris.



how is your bird doing?


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

*Getting Stronger*

Well Im happy to report that not only is my bird still alive ,but, this morning he was up on two legs beginning to walk around. I cleaned him up really well and placed him back in the loft. The familiar surroundings and encouragement from his buds must have made the difference. So far , so good. Thank you both for the advice. Chris


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Glad to hear it!....I worry about infection though, I hope he does not get one, It is amazing how tuff they can be.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad to hear he is ok. Keep up the good work with the birds.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Flew the birds this morning and had a pair of coopers strike. I have been hawk free for months. They pinned one against my fence but I was right there so no harm was done. I am missing 3 but I believe everyone is ok they must have flown off to sit. 

Makes it very difficult to train with these hawks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Grim said:


> Flew the birds this morning and had a pair of coopers strike. I have been hawk free for months. They pinned one against my fence but I was right there so no harm was done. I am missing 3 but I believe everyone is ok they must have flown off to sit.
> 
> Makes it very difficult to train with these hawks.


yes the last hawk attack sared off one of mine, but he came home 3 days later, they learn evertime this happens but its still frustrating.


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll tell you these birds are tough. That little guy is now walking around, a bit slow, but hes eating and looks much better. 

Our pigeons being attacked by a hawk would be comparable to me standing in my back yard at the barbecue cooking a few burgers and wham a pterodactyl swoops down with its massive claws dragging me a few hundred yards to eat his afternoon snack. I doubt Id be walking around 2 days later.

Anyway its been a little to windy to fly. Hopefully Ill get them out tomorrow. YB races start in 2 weeks. No hawks please.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Glad to hear it!....I worry about infection though, I hope he does not get one, It is amazing how tuff they can be.


Yes, I too, would worry about an infection. Maybe you should start him on an antibiotic? It wouldn't hurt, and could make a differennce, just in case.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Ya with this recent attack it really makes me want to keep them inside. All these trees nearby are the problem. They allow the hawks to get so close. If it was all open the pigeons would see them coming. The hawks only seem to be able to catch them when they are sitting on the roof. Once they take flight they give up.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's true, they are very vulnerable on the roof, it's best they trap right from flight.


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 10, 2008)

*Brown film over one eye*

Well just when I thought my YB was doing well today I noticed his left eye has a brownish film over it. My vet friend also said to start a antibiotic. Does Baytrill sound right? I think thats what he recommended. I'm not familiar with these meds yet. Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Maacoman said:


> Well just when I thought my YB was doing well today I noticed his left eye has a brownish film over it. My vet friend also said to start a antibiotic. Does Baytrill sound right? I think thats what he recommended. I'm not familiar with these meds yet. Thanks


he should have an injection to get that med in his sytem fast! like now! sometimes it's not the wounds that kill but the infection. It is best to always give antibios after an injury, esp. puncture type wounds from hawk tallons. put him in a recovery by himself after his shot and keep him there so you can give him his medication over the next week...I hope it's not too late. take him to the vet NOW...not to sound harsh just that it is so important...I should of been more adamant about this when it first happen but did'nt want to be bossy....I really hope he makes it....keep us posted...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey there, just wondering how your hawk victim was doing? did you get the antibio in him?....good wishes..


----------

